

Ask HN: my hacker news project - aDemoUzer

I love Hacker news! The content is amazing; however, the interface lacks lot of functionality that I like having on Digg and it does not visually appeals to me. I have decided that will make a website that takes news from Hacker news and presents it with this user interface: http://peri.me/albums/aDemoUzer/77/original/01.%20Homepage.jpg<p>Here is proof of concept using different interface: http://hsbsitez.com/2B1A/index.php<p>If I were to build this website, would you be interested in testing it out? or would Paul Graham will block my site?
======
coderdude
There's enough of a load on HN as it is without every Tom, Dick, and Harry
testing out his proof of concept by crawling this site. Since you wouldn't be
able to vote or comment via your site, there really isn't a point to it. Happy
to see you love HN though and I hope you'll stick around.

~~~
aDemoUzer
It only makes 10 requests/6 minutes. I don't think that has even has a minor
effect on the site. The point of the site is to make it easy to browse the
news.

